# JD Lohr School of Woodworking -- Woodworking 101



## Karson

Great review. nice job.


----------



## rikkor

Where is this located?


----------



## benomatic42

Rikkor,

It's in Limerick, PA, about 40 mins north of philly. (I put that, and a link to some of his work in the review, too.)


----------



## JerrySats

Great review ,this place isn't very far from me . Classes do full up fast , in fact the Basics 101 classes are filled until next year . I wish some of these courses were also geared to working people. I would love to take some but don't have the free time during the day .


----------



## benomatic42

Jerry,

Jeff does offer one weekend based course, but it fills quickly. However, at least 2 of the 12 slots in my class ended up being "replacements", since people's plans change, so you can always get on the list and see what happens. It'll be worth it 

-b


----------



## shotrod

I just returned from attending Jeff's school. BEST darn woodoworking experience I've ever had. The class is offered to all levels: beginner, intermediate and advanced. I've been woodworking for a number of years and considered myself intermediate. I was basically self-taught with an occassional class at the local Woodcraft store.

The amount of info was impressive: from the fundamentals of wood, wood movement, preparation of rough stock, joinery, gluing, tablesaw safety, tool maintenance…the list goes on. 6 days, 8-430, 1/2 hour for lunch. No fluff, no tool promotions, just a great instructor with a burning desire to pass his knowledge on to others who love the craft.

For those thinking about getting more serious about woodworking, I'd strongly recommend this class.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review . Glad you had a positive experience.


----------



## MontyC

I attended Jeff's basic class in August, and recommend it highly.


----------



## twollin

I just finished Jeff's basic class (he also has an advanced joinery class and a veneering class) and I was so impressed. As a raw beginner, I had a lot of concerns about safety and skills (as others have noted here) and Jeff and his other three teachers (it's four teachers for 11 students) emphasize safety and working safely and efficiently. The amount of sheer personalized attention that we all got (no matter what level of skill and experience we had) was truly mind-boggling to me. Other people have detailed what is taught and how terrific the teaching is. Looking around and seeing the teachers working with the students at all levels, it was very apparent that besides the issues of general woodworking skills building, the teachers took a very personalized approach. I was a complete beginner - with a lot of fear of working with the machines. The teachers were patient but very firm with me in terms of teaching me to be deliberate about everything I was doing, having the various items like push sticks and so on right within reach, getting a box or platform to stand on (I'm short and have short arms) to work in a safe position. I needed that. It took all the fear out of it for me. On the other side, I saw them working with people who had a lot of experience and who obviously were looking for very specific help in particular question areas. There were folks there with lots of experience but who'd had an machine accident or injury and were trying to get back into the swing of doing things safely to get back to doing what they loved. We all left with a table (though one student from California took his home as a flat-pack to get it on the plane), but everyone's was a little bit different and reflected people's skills and growth. It was a great class, worth every penny. Before I left, I talked to them about 'next steps' and we came up with basically some ideas for the next 12 months so that I can get ready to take the next class.


----------

